# Serious Question: Why do you want a mate



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Just wondering. Is it because of the physical attraction? Are you looking for another warm body you can hold and touch? Are you looking for somebody to talk to, to confide in? Maybe you're looking for somebody to play board games with? Or are you just mainly interested in what's underneath their pants? Again, I'm just curious.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

because your entire body is naturally geared towards reproduction of the species

So IMO only its not possible being happy if you go against nature


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Because I want someone to share myself and my life with another person in every possible way.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Companionship, someone I enjoy spending time with = happy!
Scrabble sounds hot too.


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

Everything you just mentioned plus LOVE and happiness.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Having someone around, and not dying alone.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

All of the above, and more.

I want someone I can share every aspect of my life with, excluding sexual desires. Someone to start a family with and grow old with.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> because your entire body is naturally geared towards reproduction of the speciesSo IMO only its not possible being happy if you go against nature


If that's the case you're only interested in what's in their pants?


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Defininently for the physical side. Im not that much into the emotional aspect of it that much. I just want to be held by strong arms. And i want to be able to go out to the movies with the oposite sex like so many other millions and millions of girls and guys do.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't _want_ a mate, I _have_ one.

Why did I get in that relationship? Because I love her. She's my favorite person in the world. I love talking to her. I love flirting with her. I love cuddling with her. I love having adventures with her. I want to experience the entire rest of my life with her.

I never sought a relationship- too meek for that. It just grew naturally when I met someone that I had great chemistry with.

Also, coincidentally, today (the 6th) we've been dating for four years. So that's cool.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Because I want someone to share myself and my life with in every possible way.


This sums it up nicely for me.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Attraction is important to me, but I want someone who will keep my mind occupied - someone who will keep me sharp. Looks won't last forever, but I won't pretend I don't consider them.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Morale support, companionship, love, and body contact.


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

It's natural to want a mate. Some people prefer to be alone and I don't mind being alone but it's the state of being lonely that I do not like. That is why I would want someone.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Society made me want it.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Because I shouldn't.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not sure I do anymore.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Because it's the normal thing to do, plus I've always been single and never had anything "real" in my life. To find someone who wants me that way, would be a dream come true and life wouldn't seem as crappy. 
Also having someone special to spend time with, do things with and go out places as well as the intimacy would be amazing. It's all alien to me so far and chances are it will remain that way the older I get.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This is going to sound weird for a guy, but emotional intimacy is probably one of the main attractions for me. I didn't really have much of a relationship with my parents growing up, so I guess that's probably the main factor behind it.

Physical intimacy is also there; I would like to be sexual with another human being that I care about but also all the cutesy innocent stuff like cuddling up together and holding hands. 

*realises I sound like a bit of an idiot lol. :sus


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

When you say "mate", it sounds like marriage, and I'm not looking for that. I want a "date". I'll be completely honest and say that I'm primarily interested in finding a "warm body" and in what's "underneath their pants", as you put it. I'm not going to embellish it with all sorts of other crap to make myself look better (although why this should make me look bad I'm not sure). 

Physical contact and sex are my main goals in terms of an interpersonal relationship with a female. That's not to say that I don't want to meet someone with whom I have things in common, whose personality I like and who makes me feel better as a person. If that were the case, I'd take the risk and hire a hooker. But the bare fact is that I'm 35 and have never done anything in the romantic/physical realm. It's time. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know if I want one anymore. Probably not. But if I did, it would be to have someone to talk to and be there for me, and to be there for that person in return. If they're attractive it's a bonus, but I'm not big on the sex thing.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Cause it's hard to pay a mortgage all by oneself.

uh i mean love and all that junk.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Warm body to squeeze at night (my pillow just isn't cutting it any more).

Having an intimate connection with someone who will accept all my quirks.

Someone to open me up to new experiences.

Someone I can do things for.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I find this thread pretty depressing, because not everyone can get what they want (a companion for life) 
It's like you'r reminding some people of things they know they can never have.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

I want someone I can open up to and share absolutely everything with, without barriers. Then to top it off, a physical relationship. And I want someone who wants that from me as well. Someone who will spend nights with me, share the hard times, share the good times, hit long trails with me.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

I sleep better with someone next to me.

Really though. I can fall asleep in under half an hour if someone else is just in the same room as me. Alone, it takes me nearly 2 hours on average.

Also sharing my life with someone and all that jazz, etc.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

i just want someone to understand me... mainly by a girl... i'm not gay. the rest, i could care less.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Because I'm ready :yes


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

The physical and emotional intimacy and just having someone to spend time with and have fun with. I can identify I want these things, but I'm still terrified of having an actual relationship.


----------



## Odd Times (Jul 27, 2011)

stylicho said:


> Just wondering. Is it because of the physical attraction? Are you looking for another warm body you can hold and touch? Are you looking for somebody to talk to, to confide in? Maybe you're looking for somebody to play board games with? Or are you just mainly interested in what's underneath their pants? Again, I'm just curious.


No.
Yes.
Yes.
Maybe.
Not necessarily.

Seriously yes, to the 2nd and 3rd. I have not much happen for me yet, I have met zero girls who have shown genuine interest in me. I thought I would in college but I have still met no one who has shown genuine interest in me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

stylicho said:


> Just wondering. Is it because of the physical attraction? Are you looking for another warm body you can hold and touch? Are you looking for somebody to talk to, to confide in? Maybe you're looking for somebody to play board games with? Or are you just mainly interested in what's underneath their pants? Again, I'm just curious.


Everything you listed, even the board games, and more.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't really want a mate exactly, i just don't want to feel lonely anymore.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I want someone I can feel free and comfortable around, who really knows and appreciates and cares about me. I want to be a good thing in someone's life. I want someone who can make me feel better, and whom I can make feel better, too. I want hugs and affection.

There are other reasons to not want a relationship, though.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> This is going to sound weird for a guy, but emotional intimacy is probably one of the main attractions for me. I didn't really have much of a relationship with my parents growing up, so I guess that's probably the main factor behind it.
> 
> Physical intimacy is also there; I would like to be sexual with another human being that I care about but also all the cutesy innocent stuff like cuddling up together and holding hands.
> 
> *realises I sound like a bit of an idiot lol. :sus


Far from sounding like an idiot. Unless you want to say I sound like an idiot since you pretty much summed it up for me. I may just be a bit more desiring on the physical side than you, but having someone there emotionally is something I *know* that makes me feel happier.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Far from sounding like an idiot. Unless you want to say I sound like an idiot since you pretty much summed it up for me. I may just be a bit more desiring on the physical side than you, but having someone there emotionally is something I *know* that makes me feel happier.


I'm glad to hear I'm not as weird as I thought.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I miss the hugs and cuddling more than I miss the sex.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I miss having a companion, someone I can trust, be happy with, cuddle, enjoy doing similar things, but different enough where we can explore each other and ourselves at the same time.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the idea of having a teammate in life. It's hard to deal with life on your own. It's depressing to think it's a distinct possibility.


----------



## skvader (Aug 27, 2011)

I initially thought I just wanted sex. But now I crave affection, a companion, someone I can watch movies with and make funny comments, go out to places both normal and offbeat and have fun, someone I can cook for and play guitar or piano for, someone I don't have to impress like stupid people on tv shows or socially retarded people who care about the material bullcrap. An enjoyable companion, I suppose.


----------



## sadandlovely (Aug 20, 2011)

sharing love, connecting and experiencing life together.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

companionship.


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

many many things 
1. superficial companionship
2. someone to give to
3. someone to support
4. someone to support me when i need it
5. sex and that kind of fun
6. someone to fall back on
7. etc.. the list goes on and on

Basically the only thing i really know is i really really REALLY want a mate/love in my life. I've tasted it before, and during that time is the only time I recall being truly happy.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

To get married and have 7000 kids. I'll only have kids if I'm married. I'm a very traditional person.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

stylicho said:


> Just wondering. Is it because of the physical attraction? Are you looking for another warm body you can hold and touch? Are you looking for somebody to talk to, to confide in? Maybe you're looking for somebody to play board games with? Or are you just mainly interested in what's underneath their pants? Again, I'm just curious.


All of the above?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

stylicho said:


> Just wondering. Is it because of the physical attraction? Are you looking for another warm body you can hold and touch? Are you looking for somebody to talk to, to confide in? Maybe you're looking for somebody to play board games with? Or are you just mainly interested in what's underneath their pants? Again, I'm just curious.


All of the above, for me anyways. I can't really elaborate on that more.


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

All of the above. My partner is my best friend, and I don't know what I'd do without her companionship. Completely independent of any physical connection, it's just fun to be near her.

But, you know, sex is fun too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You can't play boggle alone.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wasn't looking for one, but all of the above - and because everything is better when you're with someone who inspires you.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

> To get married and have 7000 kids. I'll only have kids if I'm married. I'm a very traditional person.


Having kids when married only is something to admire... but 7000 kids hmmm... is that even possible? LOL

Though you are the typical female... over exaggerating. while speaking "your" standards  *rolls eyes*

though there is a difference between wanting to get pregnant and allowing yourself to get pregnant... hmmm... good for you girl. you are special in my opinion.. for what it's worth.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

when you have thorns in your heart that someone will pluck them while giving you anesthetic and unify. someone who cares 4 you regardless. when the sky gates open and reins on the land and all the inhabentents adds a more memorial experience and satisfaction surge through your diaphragm and come lose exhaling in the moment living with an extra purpose.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

It just seems like the right path to take (i.e. settling down and having kids one day). Plus it would make my parents finally proud of me as they see this as an important aspect of life. The attention of a mate would be nice too sometimes.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love that I have someone to share the rest of my life with. He's my best friend, the person in the world that I trust the most. He would do anything for me, I would do anything for him... it's just really cool to have him in my life. And the sex. Before I met him I thought sex was an emotionless act, but now that I'm with him I love that it's something that only we do together and it's really special to me. And when I'm feeling sad, he's the person I go to for comfort. I don't know, I just love him so much and can't imagine my life without him.


----------

